# halloween buck and doe a huge success! (lots of pic's)



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

i have more (357 to be exact. )










































































everybody left with a huge smile on thier face.

we couldn't have asked for a better time.

if you'd like to see more pic's (close ups of particular costumes etc, just ask)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

It looks like a total blast! Not sure what a buck and doe is though. 

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow- awesome pictures!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

a buck and doe is a southwestern ontario tradition. in the u.k. they call em jack and jills.

its a pre wedding party to raise money for the up coming event. its a way for family and friends to show thier support.

that being said, anybody with a good attitude is always welcome. you don't have to know the bride and groom. (only a hand full at our event didn't)

theres usually games, gambling, and a crap load of prizes to raffle away.

we gave away tonnes, and still came home with all sorts of things that got lost in the chaos.

wow what a fun time!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! looks like you all had an awesome blast!


----------

